# Bricked my Charge?



## basedsatan (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't really know were to start. I had gummycharged on my phone for the longest time and i was ready for a different rom. However, I didn't know there was a new ota, and that the infinity roms were based off of a later version then what i had with gummycharged. So i just flashed infinity over gummy. It worked fine but every time i switched to CWM or just randomly when i would reboot, I would get a boot loop. I could only fix this by reflashing infinity. Last night, deciding to do it the right way, i used odin to revert to the factory rom. I got the ota, everything was fine. At this point, i wasn't sure how to get cwm.So i used this all in one flash of the new ota that came with a recovery. Flashed that. Used the recovery to install the newest version of infinity, everything was fine. Now, this morning, I wanted to make a nandroid backup.Booted into recovery, made the backup and i got a bootloop. Just like i was getting before i reverted to stock and got the ota. I plugged into odin, reflashed the factory like i did the night before and odin failed. Now, I just got the droid detected in odin, and the phone in download mode. My question, What do i do next? Im reluctant to reflash the factory rom if im just going to get bootloops. I'm really not sure were the problem even is. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## basedsatan (Dec 21, 2011)

Reflashed the factory rom and received the ota. Everything was fine ,flashed this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/189-recoveryclockwork-mod-recovery/ in odin and when i tried to enter recovery i just had the normal android recovery. No CWM.


----------



## jmad202 (Dec 21, 2011)

It doesn't sound like you bricked it, and yes when you install the OTA ROM it usually replaces the CWM with a standard Android recovery. Use odin to install CWM again. I've tried both Gummy and right now I have Infinity installed. I preferred Gummy, but since it is no longer being developed (and you will continually get annoying update messages from VZW), I guess infinity is the way to go (Gummy is still based on Froyo, Infinity is GB).

Also, FYI there is a full restore so you don't have to go back to EE4 and get the OTA update. I will try and locate it tonight after I get back from work.


----------



## basedsatan (Dec 21, 2011)

jmad202 said:


> It doesn't sound like you bricked it, and yes when you install the OTA ROM it usually replaces the CWM with a standard Android recovery. Use odin to install CWM again. I've tried both Gummy and right now I have Infinity installed. I preferred Gummy, but since it is no longer being developed (and you will continually get annoying update messages from VZW), I guess infinity is the way to go (Gummy is still based on Froyo, Infinity is GB).
> 
> Also, FYI there is a full restore so you don't have to go back to EE4 and get the OTA update. I will try and locate it tonight after I get back from work.


The problem is I don't know what CWM to install. The one I tried just didn't work.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

basedsatan said:


> The problem is I don't know what CWM to install. The one I tried just didn't work.


You want the CWM found in this link. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11327-kernelclockworkmod-recovery/. Once you have restored stock, flash that CWM recovery in ODIN. Make sure to follow the instructions. You will want to reboot into recovery right away because once the phone reboots it will revert back to stock recovery. Once you are in CWM, follow the instructions at this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20331563&postcount=282 starting with step 6. Should work just fine for ya. Good luck.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

CWR (it's technically ClockWork Recovery, CWM refers to ClockWork Mod which is an app not just recovery) ........will not stick unless you are running a modified kernel that supports CWR, so you can odin the CWR all day long but if you are running a stock kernel, everytime you reboot the phone the stock recovery will replace CWR


----------



## basedsatan (Dec 21, 2011)

Everything seems to be fine except I have no root.

Got root now. Thanks for the help.


----------

